# diy co2 question



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm working on my co2 reactor (I think that's what it's called) for my 10 gallon, and I don't know if i should inject the co2 into the filter or just let it go into the tank? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i did mine diy co2 through the filter.i got a surface extractor so i just took the tubing and stuck it down in there.you can see the co2 come out.take a look at the service extractor.you can also get a CO2 Diffuser its work real good but if your doing diy co2 make sure the one you pick will work with it.just google it.dyi co2 diffuser. Eheim Surface Extractor


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The more you can mix it before releasing it (into tank)the better saturation you'll get(bubbles that just rise to surface are outgassed right way{wasted})


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I have a hob filter that i was going to stick the hose in will this work?


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh and it is not called a reactor, its the co2 generator. sorry that might have made the question confusing.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

i would try it.what are you measuring the co2 with? im using the Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit here is the one i use.there are a few of them out there that are more fancy and a little more money.just google it and thay will show up. Amazon.com: Fluval CO2 Indicator Kit: Pet Supplies


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm just using the co2 chart that came with my test kit. It measures it through ph and kh.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The chart is basically bunk(there are so many more factors) and no real need to monitor with DIY as chances of overgasing are slim.


----------



## GreenyFunkyMonkey (Nov 27, 2012)

I would put it right in the tank, the more the Co2 rich water gets moved around, the more Co2 it loses.... sort of like when you pour or shake a coke bottle, except not that fizzy.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

So I dont need to monitor it even in a 10 gallon? And what about dispensing the co2 with an air stone?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

In a 10 you may want to watch it, but DIY usaully don't produce an overwhelming amount.How large is your re-actor?Not sure if it matters as size may only have effect on how long each mix last.Watching the pH may be a decent indicator of overgassing(if it drops quite a bit).Plants use oxygen when lights go out and expell co2,so nighttime will be the most critical time.Testing pH;should be lower in first couple hours after lights come on and stabilise after that.Adding an air stone(for air with pump )on timer to run opposite lights would resolve concerns IMO.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I use glass nano diffusers and place them directly under the intake of the filter.


----------

